# Intersecting roof help



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry. I'm just getting cross-eyed trying to figure this out from the pics. What's the loose board? Where are the valley rafters? Any outside pix?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Often a valley is attached to a nailer, 'laid' and nailed across the existing sheathing. And there is no requirement for a valley rafter to connect to the existing ridge board.


----------



## cjanlui (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry, the 3rd picture is the ridge board from the intersecting roof. it appears, in the picture that it is attached but it is just hanging there, not attached to anything. 
It also seams to be sagging as the distance between it and the ceiling joists differs 1-1/2" from where it starts to where it just hangs there. 

the valley rafters are both connected to the ridge board that's just hanging


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

OK. I think I have it. The ridge board has a 'tag' end that wasn't cut off. Probably has no bearing on anything, other than looking tacky. Looks like a lo-pitch roof. Details are just too vague to be sure what to advise you on this one.
Do you have a carpenter friend who could take a look at it.


----------

